# P0321 and EPC light, persistent after changing sensors and checking wirings



## edaddi73 (10 mo ago)

Hello
Touran 1.4 TSI 2007, 207000km
we took down the engine to change pistons after an engine failure (there was a hole in one piston...). This was our first such experience with a car. When mounted everything back, the car turns-on in limp mode only (after 5s), and gives the P0321 code with the EPC light on. After checking the meaning of the code and much stuff on the web, we changed the G28 and G40 sensors and verified their wiring (voltage and ground connections). Did not solve the problem. Erasing the code is not useful, it always comes back. 
We have seen this also 16705/P0321/000801 - Ross-Tech Wiki but not sure what we can do (magnetic coupling was not a problem before we took down the engine, computer was not changed/disconnected). 
The dashboard and OBD-II report the engine RPM correctly, and the level seem fine (~850 RPM), which suggests the G28 sensor might actually be working, and the engine can run for long time (we did 1h) on place, and we also did few km trip also fine. 
We would really appreciate help on what to do next to solve the P0321 code and exit limp mode.
Thanks
Emanuele


----------

